# Roccat Kave : Source ?!



## GhorMaanas (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello !

could someone please provide a pointer to some portal from where i could buy a Roccat Kave ? it seems to be out of stock at most of the places, including at flipkart. though i found one at the below link, am not sure should i place an order with them, since dont know about the trustworthiness of the portal :

Buy Roccat Kave 5.1 Gaming Headset in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

kindly suggest....

thanks !


----------



## sukant (Dec 21, 2011)

On [e] gadgetz dealer has it in stock i think , might be priced slightly towards higher side . 
Dont you already have a DA5000 Pro :/ .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks for that ! yes indeed i have, but was thinking of getting some good headphones too.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 22, 2011)

Check this it might help you.
Cheers
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1525868-post24.html


----------



## sukant (Dec 22, 2011)

Roccat Kave are not good overall headphones more of a gaming headphones , buy a AD700 at 5.9k or a M50 at 7.3k , both are really VFM headphones , m50 are bassy headphones with lesser soundstage so may do less justice to gaming , ad700 have very big soundstage and less bass so overall they fair well for gaming .
Roccat Kave is good for watching movies and gaming and bad for music . Never tried one personally so far.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 22, 2011)

sukant said:


> *Roccat Kave are not good overall headphones more of a gaming headphones* , buy a AD700 at 5.9k or a M50 at 7.3k , both are really VFM headphones , m50 are bassy headphones with lesser soundstage so may do less justice to gaming , ad700 have very big soundstage and less bass so overall they fair well for gaming.



You can't compare a 5.1 headset with stereo headphones.. 
Get whichever serves the purpose,
5.1 headphones - Gaming+movies
Stereo headphones- Music


----------



## Tenida (Dec 22, 2011)

sukant said:


> Roccat Kave are not good overall headphones more of a gaming headphones , buy a AD700 at 5.9k or a M50 at 7.3k , both are really VFM headphones , m50 are bassy headphones with lesser soundstage so may do less justice to gaming , ad700 have very big soundstage and less bass so overall they fair well for gaming .
> Roccat Kave is good for watching movies and gaming and bad for music . Never tried one personally so far.



Dude Roccat Kave is good for every department.I am currently using in games,movie and music, i will say it quite good for the price.The surround sound effect in games and .....movie is awesome.The music performence is fair enough, not that bad though.And please don't compare 5.1 headphone vs stereo headphone.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks sukant, megamind and tenida !

*@ sukant* - yes i had considered AT headphones too for my use, but weighed their pros against my usage-objectives, and found them not suitable. sorry i should've put that earlier, that
i need a pair for _gaming + movies_. i already have a pair of stereo ones for music, and wont like to part with them for now. also, i seldom listen to music on headphones. i much prefer to rattle the ear-drums of the folks at my place 

*@ tenida* - yes i believe what you say. you are using that piece for exactly the same thing i desire them for, and i know you are happier than happy 

EDIT : @ Tenida - saw the link you posted, just now. many thanks for that !


----------



## Tenida (Dec 22, 2011)

You're welcome buddy.It feels good to help friend like you


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## sukant (Dec 23, 2011)

@Tenida.
Thats exactly what i meant  , i am not comparing 5.1 and stereo headphones they serve  completely different purpose . Since i knew he had a DA5000 pro which i personally own and i feel isnt too good for music(not bad) , i thought he wanted a good headphone for music purpose and overall for gaming and movies for which ad700 does a good job .

Roccat Kave are not bad in anyway , i was in two minds and finally had decided to go for for ad700  so i was just giving my suggestions to him based on reviews i read and personal experience incase of ad700 . Because when your usage is like 60-40 (games + movies , music) then ad700 makes a good choice whereas if its 80-20 to games+ movies then obviously Roccat kave is a better choice.

Anyways best of luck for your purchase  , just call PrimeABGB also and confirm coz they also stock it sometimes .


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2011)

Just saw this ROCCAT KAVE address on the back of the box
Mahira Tech-Enterprise
244A, Shrinagar Main
Indore-452018


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 25, 2011)

sukant said:


> @Tenida.
> Thats exactly what i meant  , i am not comparing 5.1 and stereo headphones they serve  completely different purpose . Since i knew he had a DA5000 pro which i personally own and i feel isnt too good for music(not bad) , i thought he wanted a good headphone for music purpose and overall for gaming and movies for which ad700 does a good job .
> 
> Roccat Kave are not bad in anyway , i was in two minds and finally had decided to go for for ad700  so i was just giving my suggestions to him based on reviews i read and personal experience incase of ad700 . Because when your usage is like 60-40 (games + movies , music) then ad700 makes a good choice whereas if its 80-20 to games+ movies then obviously Roccat kave is a better choice.
> ...




thanks ! primeabgb was the first dealer i inquired with, but swapnil gave up arms on just the mentioning of 'kave'. said been waiting for the stocks since months....hehe

am waiting for a pair of floorstanders and an amp to come my way....probably next month....so would enjoy full-fledged stereo on that
otherwise music in the edifier may not be fulfilling, but it isnt even disappointing. for now, nothing like coming back home in the evening and firing up the PRO with some blood-pumping music to stir up my senses 
i have another 5.1 system of fenda, which is really better than the edifier for movies, but edifier pawns it easily in playing music 



Tenida said:


> Just saw this ROCCAT KAVE address on the back of the box
> Mahira Tech-Enterprise
> 244A, Shrinagar Main
> Indore-452018



thanks again tenida ! you know you just ignited a wonderful idea in my mind. one of my course-mates lives at indore, but presently he's on a voyage. just a few days back he mailed me asking anything that i want from the US, as he will be making rounds there in coming months and would be visiting the 'best buy' store. i was just wondering what stuff i could ask for, apart from some 3D glasses for my TV, when your reply added one more brilliant item to my 'american shopping list'  thank you


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 25, 2011)

Coincidently I'm also looking forward to buy Kave, here is the link
Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 26, 2011)

sorry, but lynx is a no-no


----------

